# Stolen Bike Alert



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

This morning at 4:30A a burglar broke into the Sunnyvale Sports Basement and stole a 2010 Cannondale Scalpel 4 Size Large White & Red with Crank Bros Candy pedals, serial number U114394. 

Please call Officer Ella at the Sunnyvale Dept of Public Safety 408-730-7100 with any information.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------

